# Whitby / Durham area



## Crossroads (Apr 23, 2006)

Hey guys and girls, my grown niece in Whitby wants to take lessons this fall.

Can anyone direct me to some reputable teachers in the Whitby area?

Greatly appreciated.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

The Music Scene: http://www.themusicscene.ca/

I took a series of 8 lessons just to get some fresh ideas and input on my playing. It was worth it for me. Ask for Brad.


----------

